# UCLA Insider tract "Living Healthing with a chronic Illness."



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.med.ucla.edu/ndp/Spring97Live.htm ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Eric, I really liked this site and found it to be very interesting. I'm going back when I have more time to read it through more thoroughly...thanks...Megan


----------

